# Touche A cassée !



## Jeffouille (27 Février 2007)

Salut à tous,

Mon père à un PWB G4 667 dont la touche A du clavier est cassée 

Est-il possible de remplacer ce clavier soi-même et où peut-on se le procurer ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2007)

Tu peux essyer de commnder une pi&#232;ce ici.


----------



## flavdemac (6 Décembre 2012)

Jeffouille a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Mon père à un PWB G4 667 dont la touche A du clavier est cassée
> 
> ...



Il y a aussi ICI spécialement pour les touches de PowerBook !


----------



## esv^^ (11 Décembre 2012)

C'est la coque de la touche ou le bouton qui est cassé? 
Si c'est kuste la "coque", ça se change. Si c'est le bouton à proprement parler (le truc sur lequel appuies la coque), je crois que cela ne se change pas à l'unité. 
Tu me suit?


----------



## ergu (11 Décembre 2012)

C'est surtout un sujet qui date de 2007, les loulous...


----------



## subsole (11 Décembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> C'est surtout un sujet qui date de 2007, les loulous...



 Justement, mets-toi  s_y_ pl_y_ce plus de _Y_ depuis bientôt six longues _y_nnées, j'_y_i ess_y_yé et c'est p_y_s f_y_cile même en utilisynt un y.

Quelqu'un veut ess_y_yer _y_vec un _b_ ?


----------



## esv^^ (11 Décembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> C'est surtout un sujet qui date de 2007, les loulous...



Bh oubis je n'bvbis pbs rembrqué! J'bi juste répondu b ( bvec un bccent)  un sujet qui bvbit été relbncé!


Pbs fbcile bvec les b!
Qui tente les z?


----------



## ergu (12 Décembre 2012)

Remontée due à un posteur dont 50% des interventions routent vers le même site de vente de touches de clavier.

Un entousiaste, sans doute.


----------



## esv^^ (12 Décembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Remontée due à un posteur dont 50% des interventions routent vers le même site de vente de touches de clavier.
> 
> Un entousiaste, sans doute.


Cz s'zpelle un spzmeur!


----------

